# VK | Charity flash Tattoo Event - VK Fourways Megastore



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/10/20)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 210653
> View attachment 210654


At wich branch is this going to be @Stroodlepuff ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> At wich branch is this going to be @Stroodlepuff ?



Whoops! At the Fourways branch

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

